# Renovo Vinyl Roof Cleaner.



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

*The Product:* Vinyl Soft Top Cleaner

*Price Point*: 500ml RRP £9.99

*Tested on:* Honda S2000 Model year 2004 'original' Vinyl roof.

*Manufacturers 'Blurb':*

For cleaning and refreshing the appearance of vinyl soft-tops. The Vinyl Soft Top Cleaner also helps to preserve the condition and prolong the life of the vinyl convertible roof and the value of the car.

Effectively removes everyday build up of dirt helping to prevent harmful penetration that can cause damage to the vinyl soft top.

Provides a clean surface for application of Renovo Vinyl Ultra Proofer.

_Instructions:_ 
Please note: It is advisable to test on an inconspicuous area first, to ensure vinyl is colourfast dyed. Never use pressure washers on Soft Tops.

This product is not suitable for use on fabric soft-tops.

_Normal Cleaning_

​Dry brush the soft-top to remove any residual dirt.
​Shake bottle well prior to removing top.
​Pour into suitable container.
​Apply with a clean 2" paint brush using even brush strokes. ​Start at the centre of the cover working out towards the edge.
​Leave for 10-20 minutes to ensure the cleaner can work on difficult grime and stains.
​Commence scrubbing using warm water and a sponge, cloth or bristle brush until the cleaner begins to lather and dirt is being removed easily. 
​Finish by rinsing off with water. Repeat the whole process if necessary.

​For _heavily-soiled_ surfaces leave the solution to dry for approximately 30 to 40 minutes- the optimum time for active ingredients to work. Heavily-soiled surfaces should be scrubbed with a bristle brush. 
​Finish by rinsing off with water. Repeat the whole process if necessary.
​Finally leave to dry before applying Renovo's Vinyl Ultra Proofer.

This marvellous formulation not only protects and conditions against stains and oxidation it also contains a UV inhibitor.

_Bird Droppings / Difficult Stains._

​Dab or pour the Cleaner directly onto the spot of dirt or stain. (Massage into the affected area) Clean off after 30 mins. Repeat process if necessary.

_Light Soiling / Quick Cleaning_.

​For less soiled tops cleaning can commence immediately. Pour directly onto on to a cloth or sponge and massage into the affected area. Rinse off with water.

As with all cleaning products, it is best to avoid prolonged contact with skin. It is advised to use rubber gloves for protection.

We advise that you now protect your convertible top from the elements by applying a protective coating of Vinyl Ultra Proofer.

*Packaging:* 500ml sturdy looking bottle with clear and high quality printed label with clear useage instructions.

We start with the new products (Vinyl Proofer reviewed in another thread), new toothbrush, detail brush and clear container to use with the cleaner.










I started by brushing the roof to remove any loose dust and dirt, most had been washed away by the recent heavy downpours we've been experiencing lately. Leaving me with the following :-


















































*Product & Fragrance:* Light blue in colour, gel consistuncy with a slight washing powder type fragrance. Very pleasant .

Adding some cleaner to a clean container. I added a small amount to start with as I was unsure of quantity required. I topped it up as when required trying not to waste any .









*Cleaning Power:* This was good for a first hit on the overall cleaning of the roof but struggled on numerous ingrained bird stains which had penetrated to the fibres so took a couple more hits of applying and leaving. I also tried the apply and clean straightaway which foamed up nicely but didn't seem to make a great deal of difference in tackling the stain. So I left it for the required time and again so all in all some stains received 3 applications.
Now we start by applying the cleaner a small section to test not only it's application but also how well it works before I go onto and complete the whole roof.


























































Having applied as per the manufacturers instructions I waited for it to dry before I aggitated to a foam and 'actually' started the cleaning process .


























































I then proceeded to rinse... Watering can had to be used as I had no access to a hose today, but I ensured that NO residual cleaner was left.


































Which left a very clean first secion which I was extremely happy with :thumb:


















































Then as I was happy with the results on the test section I did the same process for the rest of the roof.

Cleaner applied:-


























Rinsed:-










































And just to show well it worked and how dirty it actually was ....oops I think it needed doing :lol:


















And then completely dried :-


























*Ease of use:* This to be honest I found the be easy and frustrating in equal measure. First, it was very easy to use, pour an amount into a container and apply with a brush to cover the whole roof - Easy :thumb:. Second, wait... and wait... this was the frsutrating part. I thought ok if I'm waiting then it WILL work first time and should really give a deep clean. This was not the case. Leave to dry and then aggitate to create the foam, that was fine, a reasonable amount formed and you could see it change colour for any dirt it was lifting off the surface but as I stated in the cleaning power part it didn't remove all the marks 'first time'. So in the end I spent more time waiting for the product to dry then I did actually using it in anger. You also use a fair amount to cover to roof. Now my roof isn't exactly large :lol: but I still used 3/4 of the container so if you had a considerabley larger car you may struggle with only 1 container.

*Finish:* As you can see from the first section I cleaned a marked difference in the colour and just look at the water at the end :wall: so at least I could see it working dispite my concerns above. After the whole roof was cleaned I could really see that it was clean and probably the cleanist I'd seen it and it really did look 'refreshed'.

*Durability:* N/A it's a cleaner .

*Value:* On first look it seems quite well priced for the quantity but I think I would want a larger size to offset the amount used, maybe a 1L bottle to give a couple of applications from the bottle or maybe it could be supplied in a spray bottle to apply the gel a bit more directly and that way you may use less.

*Conclusions:* Some good and some bad points really. The good - Left a really nice 'refreshed' finish which really looked like a new roof :thumb:, the Bad - Took far too long compared with other roof cleaners I have used before which really would put me off using it again. Yes I want the product to work but I felt it didn't work well enough versus the time you have to wait and also it would get expensive if only 1 application per bottle was possible.

*USER OVERALL RATING:* 70%

Many thanks goes to Matt @ i4detaling for supplying the product for the test, it can be found here :-

http://www.i4detailing.co.uk/acatalog/Renovo_Vinyl_Soft_Top_Cleaner_1.html


----------

